# How do I chose the proper motor?



## rickyd123 (Mar 26, 2012)

I've been looking at ebay for electric motors, but I'm confused by the numbers. If it was a gas engine a 350 ci and I'd be good to go. I saw ones that said 1/2 hp. That seemed small. I guess I'm looking for guidlines to follow.


----------



## dubelt (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi.
The answer is here http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/ev-information-669.html in section "*Selecting Parts"*


----------



## rickyd123 (Mar 26, 2012)

thanks. I read it. i still have a lot of motor question, but I'm in no hurry. Thanks again


----------



## DIYguy (Sep 18, 2008)

rickyd123 said:


> thanks. I read it. i still have a lot of motor question, but I'm in no hurry. Thanks again


Why don't you start by laying out some performance expectations and build specs. . . or at least ideas. As in micro car, bicycle, small car, small truck etc. In town only 40 mph vs highway 75 mph. Acceleration expectations. Budget plays a role also. This way we can help you better.

Before any project, it's always good to put together a kind of spec or list of wants and wishes. If you have a plan, you can always change it, if not.... well.... u know. :roll eyes: There are a lot of builds to compare to as well, in the garage and evalbum.


----------

